# Lake Erie Smallmouth...cant get much sweeter



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Hit the eastern waters for smallies this past weekend. What a trip...I dont think we have ever caught so many big fish. Saturaday end the day with 80, Sunday only 38. 

21 hours of fishing bliss!!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice fish but use 2 hands please to support the fish. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

r9ptbuck said:


> Hit the eastern waters for smallies this past weekend. What a trip...I dont think we have ever caught so many big fish. Saturaday end the day with 80, Sunday only 38.
> 
> 21 hours of fishing bliss!!!


Is it a possibility, that while you are posing with a bass, the gobies are eating every egg they were protecting?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

This site has become full of critics!!!

Sure its a possibility that gobies are feeding on the SM eggs...but I dont set the fishing regulations in the state of NY...also what should I do about the SM that were cannibalizing on all they fry???


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Good Lord, SOME of these bass guys are unreal! 9PT did nothing wrong, and enjoyed the opportunity that is given to us by the lake, and the states that govern it. Some of you really need to relax! Nice job 9PT


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Agreed!!!

Thx caseyroo!


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

No need to even respond to these guys. Awesome fish man. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job!!! Lake Erie had rebounded for the brown fish!!! People will always bitch about something!!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

r9ptbuck said:


> Hit the eastern waters for smallies this past weekend. What a trip...I dont think we have ever caught so many big fish. Saturaday end the day with 80, Sunday only 38.
> 
> 21 hours of fishing bliss!!!


sounds like a great day out. had a similar two days a couple years back making the trip over to Buffalo. Fishing was unreal...would love to get back some time. Always torn on where to go when so many good options locally and then having the big lake, PIB and Chautauqua much close than Buffalo!  How far east did you guys actually run?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

We actually hit Dunkirk Harbor... Never had to leave to go out into the lake. Missed the best days but got lucky and there were still lots of fish.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

The eastern basin has some of the best bronze back fishing. Truly awsome out there. Nice job on the feeessshh.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

That there my friend is bronze back envy. Half the guys on this site, Only dream of catching fish that big. great job guys. Juan :Banane53:




r9ptbuck said:


> Hit the eastern waters for smallies this past weekend. What a trip...I dont think we have ever caught so many big fish. Saturaday end the day with 80, Sunday only 38.
> 
> 21 hours of fishing bliss!!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome fishin trip. Will be a trip long remembered. 

Thanks for sharin it. Many of us don't fish outside Ohio and it's great to hear about other "hot spots".


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

The smallmouth fishing in Ohio side of Erie is not what it used to be since the invasive gobies have been introduced. ODNR thought to not permit the keeping of all bass untill the end of June after the spawn was over. Good idea except, they have video evidence that when a protecting bass is pulled off a nest, the gobies eat almost every egg. And, the bass fisherman still continue to catch and release. Not sure if they know what is going on below the surface. Not bitching or whining here, just wondered if you knew what was happening at the nest site to enlighten.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> The smallmouth fishing in Ohio side of Erie is not what it used to be since the invasive gobies have been introduced. ODNR thought to not permit the keeping of all bass untill the end of June after the spawn was over. Good idea except, they have video evidence that when a protecting bass is pulled off a nest, the gobies eat almost every egg. And, the bass fisherman still continue to catch and release. Not sure if they know what is going on below the surface. Not bitching or whining here, just wondered if you knew what was happening at the nest site to enlighten.


Pretty sure this guy understands what is going on down there. I mean, most guys don't catch 118 smallmouth in their lifetime. This guy caught 118 in 21 hours.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have seen first hand what the gobies do, the are fast and they will put a hurt on that nest. That being said sounds like a day for the books. In my opinion the corn birds are a much bigger threat. No possible way for a bass to out swim one of those birds, I have seen them eat a 12" bass in one shot. And if the birds are living there very few bass.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys...I appreciate the comments. A few take aways...

1. I do realize what gobies do. They are a destructive invasive species that I did not introduce to the ecosystem. 
2. Yes, it is easier to catch sm while they are in harbors. However we were out fishing other boats 10 to 1. So there must be some skill/technique involved.
3. The fish I catch in a couple days of fishing have little effect on the sm's destiny.
4. This time next year (God willing) I will yet again be posting pictures of giant sm.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Saying period at the end doesn't make you right.How many DECADES have people been smallie fishing during may/june? How many TENS OF THOUSANDS of fishermen go up there during this time to catch trophy smallmouth?He isnt the first or the ten thousandth to reel in that number of smallies during the spawning season and the fishery is just fine.You can't even say otherwise w/any shred of proof or evidence.So leave well enough alone.Great catches,by the way! 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That a boy. Awesome fish. Thanks for posting


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Not saying i am some unbelevable fisherman... But yes it was 10 to 1. Remember I was there. 

No worries. I am an avid outdoorsman, both hunter and fisherman. Donate my fair share to different conservation efforts. You should wish there were more people like me. I have not done one thing wrong but simply fished legally for sm. 

If you have a problem with that than contact the DNR and get a petition going.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Data/research/proof that even one egg disappeared,let alone over 1,000,000? Real proof,not what MAY happen or what you think?Didn't think so,cause it can't be done.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> When talking legally vs. ethically catching fish, we are comparing apples to oranges. Again, I know it's totally legal. If two days of good fishing is worth pulling 1,000,000 eggs from the system to you, then by all means keep fishing! There has to be a reward/consequences comparison right?


I suppose 1,000,000 eggs were removed from the cycle because you said so? He said he caught "so many BIG fish" and that would mean females. Male smallmouth seldom exceed two pounds and females do not protect the nests, the males do. This would mean he caught primarily females who do not give a crap about their eggs after they deposit them. 

I believe your concerns and estimates regarding the seriousness of damages that r9ptbuck inflicted on the smallmouth fishery are slightly (excessively) overblown. Just my opinion, but I am a smart bastard though.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

And before you get all hot and bothered,I haven't been up to Erie once this season.I just don't approve of bandwagoners that don't really even know what they're jumping on.You do not know that any harm was done.Yes,it COULD have been for some of the fish,but you do not KNOW.He was completely within his rights to fish and did nothing wrong.The only wrong thing done was for you to blast him for fishing,on a FISHING FORUM.Think about that one for a minute straight!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

MuskieJim said:


> When talking legally vs. ethically catching fish, we are comparing apples to oranges. Again, I know it's totally legal. If two days of good fishing is worth pulling 1,000,000 eggs from the system to you, then by all means keep fishing! There has to be a reward/consequences comparison right?


Very nice catch
Take the drama somewhere else


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

This thread is hilarious. I'm assuming all these fishermen that are complaining don't fish in the spring time at all. 

Smallies run up the tribs to spawn as well. All the walleye during the Maumee run that are kept has greatly hampered the Walleye population too huh? This is as bad as the one guy crying about people keeping too many white bass and soon the white bass runs will be a thing of the past.

Who's to say he was plucking them off of beds? Considering the time of year already, it could be post spawn fish. I'm sure all 110 of those smallies weren't sitting on beds at the same time.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> When talking legally vs. ethically catching fish, we are comparing apples to oranges. Again, I know it's totally legal. If two days of good fishing is worth pulling 1,000,000 eggs from the system to you, then by all means keep fishing! There has to be a reward/consequences comparison right?


Did you know that gobies have apparently added to the survival rate of young smallmouth bass by providing a new food source?

Do you know the results of the test netting performed every year? Do you know the population estimates or growths rates today as compared to 5,10, 15 or 20 years ago? 

Many seem to believe they have all of the answers based upon their limited knowledge and access to accurate information. What we normally find is that most only have part of the story yet they try to predict the ending of the book without even reading it.

Take the time to research the subject and maybe even actually talk with the fisheries biologist to gain a little more insight into the management strategy before casting stones towards a fisherman enjoying the resource within defined and legal methods.

You may choose to partake or not based upon your own personal conscience assessment, that is your choice just as it is the choice of others to decide for themselves.

I love to fish Erie smallmouth in the spring and have been for over 25 years. I try and fish before the water is in the low 50's to hit the prespawn fish prior to nesting. That is just my personal choice and it is not one that I think I should push on or try and shame anyone else into doing also.

I am very happy with the closed possession season as a great start. I would not be disappointed if someday they went to a closed fishing season.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

First, great job on catching a bunch of fish...

I usually don't "bite" on this type of thread, but holy hand grenades...next time, please post that you kept each fish, put a nail in its head and made a hat out of it and get a virtual restraining order.

The object of fishing is to legally catch fish. SHAME ON YOU!

In all seriousness, please do your homework before shaming a guy for his "abuse" of the fishery. It reflects poorly on the site and camaraderie of our great outdoors.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

As a bass guy myself I am on Erie as often as I can catching and releasing the same spawning fish.. Like mentioned above we should be more worried about the darn Commerants (Sp) eating up everything, crapping all over everything and killing it than Gobies eating eggs.. Michigan has a CLOSED season for bass as well and guess what&#8230; That is about to change come 2015.. So obviously the studies support catch and release..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

And guys wonder why there are no bass reports. Well this is why. Don't do this, don't do that you can't do that either ect ect. Give it up! What is with bass guys and I can do it better than you attitudes? Jeez I get tired of reading them complain. 

Nice fish, and good fishing! It's nice to see a report! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I also look forward every year to fish for Lake Erie smallies during the spawn.I had three or four awesome trips this year.I probably averaged 50-75 smallies caught eachj trip.Where I fish the water is about three feet deep at the most,and very clear.I can virtually see every inch of the bottom all around the bed.I have yet to see a single goby or bluegill anywhere near the beds I'm fishing and I would definitely be able to see if there were.I'm standing on the bow of my boat when I hook a bass,the fight last's maybe a minute then the fish is returned to the water and it's nest three feet away and you're trying to tell me in that minute time frame while that fish was being landed 1,000,000 eggs were eaten-lol.Someone else already said it,but I will add to it-have you ever personally observed what goes on when a smallie is spawning,and then afterwards? The big females(who we're after)lay their eggs on the bed then when the fry hatch the females are gone,the males are the ones that hang around the nest guarding the fry.I am no biologist I can only comment on what I've seen and learned over the years and I know the same number of smallies spawn in the areas I fish that have been coming there for decades,if not more.If you don't want to fish for bedding fish don't do it simple as that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> The irony here is somewhat humorous. Lundy, you are asking me if I have all the facts on smallmouth, then proceed to agree with NOT fishing for nesting smallmouth? Why do you personally choose not to fish for them? I am guessing its not because you're uninformed.....
> 
> .


I find no irony or humor in my response at all.

My entire point, that you evidently missed, was I am not going to tell someone else how to fish and no one should try and tell me how to fish.

You seem to want to tell others how they should fish.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

OP nice fish.

This thread shows how far amerikans have sunk.

Respecting ones freedom is most important.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Great point!!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the great fishing trip and thanks for posting pics


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

And I thought the steelhead forum was bad.... anyways great fish!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flippin_fool (Mar 13, 2014)

cheezemm2 said:


> First, great job on catching a bunch of fish...
> 
> I usually don't "bite" on this type of thread, but holy hand grenades...next time, please post that you kept each fish, put a nail in its head and made a hat out of it and get a virtual restraining order.
> 
> ...


Amen!!! Ageed!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sheesh! Leave it to a couple of tight a**es to screw up a thread! Tell you what! You guys can go fish as "ethically" as you think you must, pump up your self esteem as much as possible, and maybe even do a little "superiority dance" when you get back home! "Oh! Look at all those evil people fishing for small mouth! Who do they remind me of? Oh, I don't know. Oh, could it be, SATAN!!!!!" 

Man! You guys have to be a joy to live with!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO just from observation, no empirical evidence.... gobies and zebra mussels have improved the lake Erie smallmouth fisherie. Maybe I'm wrong but the water is clearer and smallmouth pound those gobies as forage. Sooooo I don't pay much attention to these scare tactics about invasives anymore cause at least in my narrow view the last two worked out great.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

R9, awesome fish!! Sounds like a great trip, sorry you had to get blasted on the first 2 replies... Congrats man!


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Doesn't this thread belong in the "out of state reports" section anyway????
sarcasm.........


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been part of this Erie smallmouth craze for the last 6 years. By no means a professional but I believe the quantity and quality has improved over the last 6 years. I think the success has to do with the ODNR and other states limits and controls. The keeping of pre-spawn females that had the feedbag on just prior to spawn was the issue. The decline in population took place before the introduction of gobies to the eco-system. Maybe gobies do negatively impact the spawn but by the same token they have become the leading source of food for the growing smallmouth population. If you choose not to fish great the rest of us will keep you posted on our success. 

OP those are great pictures and over the last few years we are hearing more and more stories just like yours. This a great time for us who live near the "BIG" lakes and we should all be enjoying the opportunity for success.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

hopin to cash said:


> I have been part of this Erie smallmouth craze for the last 6 years. By no means a professional but I believe the quantity and quality has improved over the last 6 years. I think the success has to do with the ODNR and other states limits and controls. The keeping of pre-spawn females that had the feedbag on just prior to spawn was the issue. The decline in population took place before the introduction of gobies to the eco-system. Maybe gobies do negatively impact the spawn but by the same token they have become the leading source of food for the growing smallmouth population. If you choose not to fish great the rest of us will keep you posted on our success.
> 
> OP those are great pictures and over the last few years we are hearing more and more stories just like yours. This a great time for us who live near the "BIG" lakes and we should all be enjoying the opportunity for success.


I fish lake Erie about every weekend I am a bass fisherman. My personal opinion I dont fish for them that much during the spawning period. I am not saying I am right or wrong. I just target a different fish that time of year. I agree with the person that said it would be the same as fishing maumee river. Elbow to elbow ripping bellies open cause of a snagged fish. I see that being more harmful.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeqgjvGC6qs


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We're you guys drop-shoting, throwing tubes, cranks, or a little of everything? Great day to remember on the big lake. How long are the New York licenses good for? We are goin salmon fishing in August in Alcott and Wilson for Kings. Someone told me New York recently lowered their NR licenses? Need to go online and check.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Kenlow1, we were doing a lot of finess fishing, most other boats were not. NY lowered there NR license from $70 to $50. They are valid through September 2014.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I strongly support no closed season for bass,and I also strongly support the C&R season on bass during the spawning season.I can't stress enough on how happy I am that Michigan will be finally joining us on these laws in 2015,closed seasons on bass just makes no sense and the MDNR finally listened to all of us and lifted the closed season starting next spring.


----------



## lowridns1020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job and awesome fish, I have only personally produced those kind of numbers on inland Canadian lakes. (Never fished Erie)


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

r9ptbuck - Nice catch - Sounds like the smallies wore you out. My father-n-law was up there around the Cedar Point area last week. From Sunday to Friday and they caught a lot as well. All fish were released.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Surely all the CRITICS are using barbless hooks. I mean, what's the use of worrying about the nest if a gut hooked bass never makes it to a nest again.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I learn more from contentious threads like this than the ones in which everyone is in agreement over whatever topic is being discussed.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I learn more from contentious threads like this than the ones in which everyone is in agreement over whatever topic is being discussed.


Just what this pot needed.....a little stirring! 


Mr. A


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

How exactly did Michigan enforce their closed season? With Walleye, smallmouth and pan fish basically in the same areas for most of April, May and June that had to be very difficult them to say your arrested for targeting out of season species.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If you're throwing drop-shots or tubes,or even spinnerbaits I doubt very much that they would believe you were trying for panfish or walleyes.I fish a couple of circuits on LSC so I know quite a few guys up there and most have told me that very,very few guys ever risked fishing for bass during the closed season,they seriously patrol LSC tightly.However starting next year we finally don't have to wait until the end of June to enjoy the smallmouth fishing.Anchor Bay is a bed fishing bonanza!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Kiowa said:


> I fish lake Erie about every weekend I am a bass fisherman. My personal opinion I dont fish for them that much during the spawning period. I am not saying I am right or wrong. I just target a different fish that time of year. I agree with the person that said it would be the same as fishing maumee river. Elbow to elbow ripping bellies open cause of a snagged fish. I see that being more harmful.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeqgjvGC6qs


The river eye fishing is a drop in the bucket. Most, 70-80 % or more, of eyes spawn in the Lake, and are fished as hard as the rivers and the harvest is still a drop in the bucket.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

And all this time I thought it was the tournaments that ruined the Ohio SMB fishery when all along it was probably you guys!lol


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

I say fish the waters all you can and practice catch and release. It's here to enjoy. I think our bigger problem is guys going out to catch walleye every single day and keeping a limit every day. It's their right, however I feel for some it's all about stating they " got their limit" limit, limit, limit, limit.. I wonder how many fish don't make the table or even the cleaning board for that matter. I have 5 fish in my freezer and know that it will take a while to eat it all. Released a bunch of walleye the other day. It's still fun without showing everyone at the dock a big cooler full. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> If you're throwing drop-shots or tubes,or even spinnerbaits I doubt very much that they would believe you were trying for panfish or walleyes.I fish a couple of circuits on LSC so I know quite a few guys up there and most have told me that very,very few guys ever risked fishing for bass during the closed season,they seriously patrol LSC tightly.However starting next year we finally don't have to wait until the end of June to enjoy the smallmouth fishing.Anchor Bay is a bed fishing bonanza!


No seasons have changed yet, only the people who make the decisions. The full authority to set the seasons has been given to the MDNR. Feel free to google Michigan SB 869.

Personally I hope they have a C&R season for most of the spawn but it's their state...


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

r9ptbuck said:


> Kenlow1, we were doing a lot of finess fishing, most other boats were not. NY lowered there NR license from $70 to $50. They are valid through September 2014.


The NY non resident license is now good for a full year from the time you buy it.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm confused...I've hired guides on the great lakes and bass fished out of season; the only thing we couldn't do (not that we would) is keep bass. The guides, as required by law or rule, don't know which, even kept track of the number of fish caught for reporting purposes. (We do, however, stay out of Canadian waters when bass are out of season over there.) And couple of friends and I bass fished Erie this past weekend around the islands; we were checked by wildlife officers who only asked if we were keeping fish. We said we weren't, and they motored away. What am I missing here? Is it that you can't target bass at all? Or is it that you can't keep bass out of season?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

In Ohio, you can target bass just not keep them during the restricted season.

In Canada you can not target them( I know this from first hand experience) and I think that is the same as in MI


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lundy is correct on this - We use to go up to Rice Lake all the time and fish. If it was out of season for the bass and you were targeting them they would fine you and possibly take all your gear from you.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Michigan goes from a closed season where you cannot target bass to a catch and release season which is right now until near the end of the month.You are correct Canada has a closed season and you may not target bass until the end of this month.You can legally target bass on Lake Erie during the catch and release season but you must immediately return them back to the water.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I should add the Michigan laws pertain directly to bodies of water connected to the Great Lakes such as LSC.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Its the same for Muskie fishing in Canada, you can not target them/ fish for them out of season. But guys do and say they are casting for giant Pike. Kinda shady. I wouldn't do it myself.


----------

